# 2009 duck stamp



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

If anyone is planing on throwing their 2009 federal or state duck stamps away I would like to know if they would please send me one to add to my collection once the season is over. Thanks.


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I have my state stamps 2007-2008,2008-2009 and 2009-2010 I can send you. I signed my federal stamp from this year and stuck it to the back of my hunting license if you still want it send me a pm with you info.
Angler ss


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

They are worth more unsigned...I used to buy two State and two Fed. One I would sign the other I would'nt ..Had a friend that never signed his..And was only once checked by a Warden who asked him to sign it there on the spot..Could have been sighted but most Wardens are upright people.....JIM.....CL....


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I know that unsigned ones are worth keeping but the ones I'm after can be signed with no problem. I have saved postage stamps since the 1960's and when I duck hunted about 30 years ago I also started saving them.

I haven't duck hunted in over 25 years and am to cheap to just pay $15 for a stamp I'll never use to hunt. When I did duck hunt I always asked for one that had the selvage on one side and I signed that and kept the stamp sealed in a stamp mount type thing that protected the stamp from the rain etc.

If anyone has a mint unsigned duck stamp they are worth keeping and if nothing else sell them on ebay. A lot of times mint unsigned ones are going for face value or more.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't take this personally, but that is pretty cheap of you to not buy a stamp because you do not duck hunt anymore. The money from duck stamps goes to help protect wetlands and help improve waterfowl populations. If you want a mint condition stamp, go buy one. 15 bucks ain't that much, and it goes to a great cause


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't want a mint one. That's why I suggested anyone having a mint one sell it if they no longer want it.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

I have quite a few First of State Stamps and I know they are worth more than Face value,,First of State Ohio..Bought Four that year one to use the other's to Save..Used to buy two State and two Federal one to sign the other to keep...I know where he is comming from just want's to add a stamp to his collection ....JIM.....CL.....


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Don't take this personally, but that is pretty cheap of you to not buy a stamp because you do not duck hunt anymore. The money from duck stamps goes to help protect wetlands and help improve waterfowl populations. If you want a mint condition stamp, go buy one. 15 bucks ain't that much, and it goes to a great cause


had to bust your bubble, but i know dave and he is anything but cheap. from another site, he has given to very many. i think you are out of line calling anyone you don't know a name. most guys just toss their old stamps in a drawer or pitch them. 


grrrrrrr


----------

